# New Starter Kit Rumors



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Might be for 7th, might be for 6.5 Ed, might just be to change things up. Either way here's the bit about the new kit:



> Beachhead Stygia, is the latest in titles for Starter Sets, and includes Orks vs Blood Angels. This one will have some terrain in it, but will be lighter on models than Dark Vengeance was for 6th edition. In addition to the starter set, there will be a starter painting kit with a squad of snapfit marines and boyz.
> 
> 
> Getting some terrain for the tabletop is always good in my mind, and I am not so sure that this includes a mini rulebook, unless of course the 96 page book is it.
> ...


UPDATE:
BoLS had the above rumor plus this one:



> Launch Window - @September
> Rules Summary: Updated Mini-rulebook contains FAQs, minor tweaks and clarifications, and much of Stronghold Assault rolled into a new shiny package.
> Miniatures included: @70
> Armies:
> ...


So either could be right, both could be wrong or the real thing is somewhere between them.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

im really happy for gw now that they are bringing out tonnes of stuff.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Cool when is the Blood Angel dataslate for C:SM gonna drop?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

d3m01iti0n said:


> Cool when is the Blood Angel dataslate for C:SM gonna drop?


Codex is coming eventually. Dataslates are a different department.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

d3m01iti0n said:


> Cool when is the Blood Angel dataslate for C:SM gonna drop?


You thinking of playing BA?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

More space vampires for me! I was away from the hobby for the last edition of Space Hulk, I shall not miss out on fancy models again.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

ntaw said:


> More space vampires for me! I was away from the hobby for the last edition of Space Hulk, I shall not miss out on fancy models again.


Ditto.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

BoLS had the above rumor plus this one:



> Launch Window - @September
> Rules Summary: Updated Mini-rulebook contains FAQs, minor tweaks and clarifications, and much of Stronghold Assault rolled into a new shiny package.
> Miniatures included: @70
> Armies:
> ...


So either could be right, both could be wrong or the real thing is somewhere between them.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Damn it Zion, if you keep talkin' about new BA models and I am going to get NO work done today.

I want those models bad. So bad.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

ntaw said:


> Damn it Zion, if you keep talkin' about new BA models and I am going to get NO work done today.


Maybe that's my plan....MWUHAHAHAHAHAHA-*COUGHHACKCOUGH......*ahem*

Nah, it's just stuff that happened to all drop about the same time.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> You thinking of playing BA?


Lol no, I dont play Codex-adherent chapters.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

d3m01iti0n said:


> Lol no, I dont play Codex-adherent chapters.


Oh, thank goodness. I almost had a heart attack, 'cause I know if you started playing them then they would get rolled into the next Codex Space Marines :crazy::biggrin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Oh, thank goodness. I almost had a heart attack, 'cause I know if you started playing them then they would get rolled into the next Codex Space Marines :crazy::biggrin:



Why the fug should they have their own book anyways? They're nothing special.....


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Now now, you guys start that and you'll rile the Templar players.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Zion said:


> Now now, you guys start that and you'll rile the Templar players.


No, i'm fairly sure they are all now Ultramarines players (hides)


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> No, i'm fairly sure they are all now Ultramarines players (hides)


Bitch :laugh:


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

I dont know about all that Space Marine nonsense but PLASTIC MEGANOBZ?!? OHHHHHH YEEEAAAHHHH /koolaidman


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

d3m01iti0n said:


> I dont know about all that Space Marine nonsense but PLASTIC MEGANOBZ?!? OHHHHHH YEEEAAAHHHH /koolaidman


I laughed out loud at this.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> I laughed out loud at this.


Now substitute that last line with WHAAUUUGGGHH /meganob and youll get an idea of how excited I am.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

d3m01iti0n said:


> Now substitute that last line with WHAAUUUGGGHH /meganob and youll get an idea of how excited I am.


I thought you played 'nids.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I keep reading Nobz and Meganobz mentioned, Which is it, Nobz or Meganobz, as my source says Meganobz and not Nobz.

I am all nobbed out, nobbled in fact.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Achaylus72 said:


> I keep reading Nobz and Meganobz mentioned, Which is it, Nobz or Meganobz, as my source says Meganobz and not Nobz.
> 
> I am all nobbed out, nobbled in fact.


There seem to be two rumors right now on what is in the kit. So either, both, neither.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Zion said:


> There seem to be two rumors right now on what is in the kit. So either, both, neither.


Well my source tells me that it is Meganobz.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Achaylus72 said:


> Well my source tells me that it is Meganobz.


And I'm not fighting with your source, I was just explaining why there is confusion.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Achaylus72 said:


> I am all nobbed out, nobbled in fact.


Each to their own mate :laugh:


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> I thought you played 'nids.


Nope, Orks. I had a decent amount of painted Nids but sold them off right before their dex dropped (thank god for that). Im slowly bringing my Iron Warriors up to strength. My rage quit of Black Templars is legendary throughout the internet, or so Ive heard :crazy:

I heard Meganobz in the kit. Furthermore there is also the rumor floating around of a Cybork/Meganob dual kit. The Cyborks would be Meganob sized only look like Frankenstien, ala Mad Dok Grotsnik's fluff in the Ork dex that said he was secretly sewing Orks together to create super orks. I like how they left that open for future models, not OH GEEWHIZ CENTURIONS HAVE ALWAYS BEEN HERE.

Beyond that, I imagine there would be a plastic Warboss kit. I dont know about Flash Gitz; it wouldnt surprise me if they get dropped entirely but there was maybe a Tankbusta/FlashGit box rumor?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

d3m01iti0n said:


> Nope, Orks. I had a decent amount of painted Nids but sold them off right before their dex dropped (thank god for that). Im slowly bringing my Iron Warriors up to strength. My rage quit of Black Templars is legendary throughout the internet, or so Ive heard :crazy:
> 
> I heard Meganobz in the kit. Furthermore there is also the rumor floating around of a Cybork/Meganob dual kit. The Cyborks would be Meganob sized only look like Frankenstien, ala Mad Dok Grotsnik's fluff in the Ork dex that said he was secretly sewing Orks together to create super orks. I like how they left that open for future models, not OH GEEWHIZ CENTURIONS HAVE ALWAYS BEEN HERE.
> 
> Beyond that, I imagine there would be a plastic Warboss kit. I dont know about Flash Gitz; it wouldnt surprise me if they get dropped entirely but there was maybe a Tankbusta/FlashGit box rumor?


Ah, ok. Iron Warriors too, huh? Sweet.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

what a surprise. its orks and marines. i never would guessed. its not like they have done orks before.now i don't mind there being marines in the box. but could have something different other than orks (whom have been in starter sets twice) and have something different like eldar or tau. rant over


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

revilo44 said:


> what a surprise. its orks and marines. i never would guessed. its not like they have done orks before.now i don't mind there being marines in the box. but could have something different other than orks (whom have been in starter sets twice) and have something different like eldar or tau. rant over


A starter set is a good place to get some focus on the armies included. Seeing as both Blood Angels and Orks aren't exactly the cream of the crop at this moment, it would make sense business wise to get them to 6th and release a starter set, to create more attention around them.

Eldar and Tau has plenty of sales and support. They don't need the spotlight of a starter pack.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Nordicus said:


> A starter set is a good place to get some focus on the armies included. Seeing as both Blood Angels and Orks aren't exactly the cream of the crop at this moment, it would make sense business wise to get them to 6th and release a starter set, to create more attention around them.
> 
> Eldar and Tau has plenty of sales and support. They don't need the spotlight of a starter pack.


By that logic Sisters need to be in the starter when they finally get updated.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Zion said:


> By that logic Sisters need to be in the starter when they finally get updated.


In a sense it would also be a good army. It is my understanding though that Blood Angels and Orks have had massive audiences in the past, so they are perhaps more keen to revitalize them than the sisters.

It's all pure speculation however


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Nordicus said:


> In a sense it would also be a good army. It is my understanding though that Blood Angels and Orks have had massive audiences in the past, so they are perhaps more keen to revitalize them than the sisters.
> 
> It's all pure speculation however


Well that and GW isn't ready to look at the Sisters again for updates again since they just gave them a codex.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nordicus said:


> A starter set is a good place to get some focus on the armies included. Seeing as both Blood Angels and Orks aren't exactly the cream of the crop at this moment, it would make sense business wise to get them to 6th and release a starter set, to create more attention around them.
> 
> Eldar and Tau has plenty of sales and support. They don't need the spotlight of a starter pack.


I agree about blood angels and Orks not being the "in thing" and tau getting lots of support. And don't mean This to turn a agrument But half of eldar range is in resin and all the sisters are metal and I think if were included it would boost sales more.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

revilo44 said:


> what a surprise. its orks and marines. i never would guessed. its not like they have done orks before.now i don't mind there being marines in the box. but could have something different other than orks (whom have been in starter sets twice) and have something different like eldar or tau. rant over


Nothing wrong with orks being in the box. I know somebody who would love more orks!


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Weird, Eldar and Tau are top tier, flattening everybody, and every bandwagon rider out there is latching on. They both got a new dex, models, and supplements and Im sure sales are booming. Orks have a 8ish year old 4th edition dex and are struggling right now. TauDar need absolutely nothing right now and there are plenty of legitimate issues out there that are not being addressed.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I wouldn't mind seeing something like Grey Knights and Dark Eldar.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

There is also the bonus that they can just readjust the Space Hulk terminator - hey presto, termies for the box. Likewise for the previous Orks. Take the files for the figures, apply them to a new sprue - little work = more profit.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Gw site has removed dark vengeance from its list.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

mrknify said:


> Gw site has removed dark vengeance from its list.


Probably so they can put the new codex in it.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Ravion said:


> Probably so they can put the new codex in it.



I guess you meen rulebook. I hope so, that will see some softcovers up for sale on the internet the week after it's release. I have not bought the 7th ed rulebook since I don't want three books, out o two I don't want. I feel a bit downed over the fact that GW seems to think that everbody that visit their site are newbies that wants everything. I know my hobby so I would just like the new rules, thank you!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Moriouce said:


> I know my hobby so I would just like the new rules, thank you!


Then be glad that this time there _is_ an option for you to just get the rules, for whatever price you can find online (just the rule book does indeed exist on eBay), and not all the fluff as well. Personally, I'm friggin' stoked that if/when I do get a physical copy of the book it will be a third of the size of the 6th edition one and not have anything but rules in it. Solid play by GW to separate.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

On the other hand... it could also be a new starter set.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

mrknify said:


> On the other hand... it could also be a new starter set.


I heard that they are gonna reissue assault on black reach with a new rule book and paint job


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> I heard that they are gonna reissue assault on black reach with a new rule book and paint job


To tie in with the new rules for a crashed Imperial Aquila Lander, right?


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

bitsandkits said:


> I heard that they are gonna reissue assault on black reach with a new rule book and paint job


That would not be too bad.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

A new AoBR would acctualy be a starterset I could buy for the small rulebook and the orkmodells, if there is some of the new units included.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Moriouce said:


> A new AoBR would acctualy be a starterset I could buy for the small rulebook and the orkmodells, if there is some of the new units included.


I'd buy too. I can always convert the deff coptas to buggies.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

New rumor is that it's wolves/orks: *edit* Or am I wrong, maybe a non starter boxed set?

http://natfka.blogspot.com/2014/07/7th-edition-starter-set-is-here.html



> You heard that right, a 7th edition box set is coming for pre-orders, and has been seen in White Dwarf issue 24. That gives us pre-orders starting this coming weekend!
> 
> So who is it?......... Space Wolves vs Orks. Literally confirming that Space Wolves will be our next 40k codex. Looks like we will be getting our 7th edition mini dexes very soon. It makes sense with Dark Vengeance going away.
> 
> ...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

venomlust said:


> New rumor is that it's wolves/orks: *edit* Or am I wrong, maybe a non starter boxed set?


I have just gotten moist and erect at the same time. SWs in a starter? Yes please! 

This would tie in with the rescheduled release list that has SWs brought back from Feb to Sept.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

As long as they put in stuff that I can convert I will be happy. With all the new releases that actually give a price break, I REALLY want to spend more money. On a side note the morkanaut would make a great converted looted imperial knight just remove the gut and add some details.....


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Saw this on BoLS. It's the Next Issue section of this weeks WD. The use of _Saga_ might be an indication of what's in it. 



> White Dwarf issue 24 has a Space Wolves vs Orks box set in it.
> The cover has Space Wolves on it, and the exact quotations are Space Wolves vs Orks Boxed Set: Stormclaw.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Or even better @Khorne's Fist









ITS REAL AND ITS HAPPENING  
i saw this via BOLS by the way


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I like the center dude.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

See my previous post re being moist and erect. :grin:

That looks like it might be a plastic WL, which is very cool. Can't wait to see what else is in it.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm not a massive space wolf fan but they do have pretty cool models so this should be interesting.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Seriously cant wait for some new SW's. I also heard today that the new starter set will be SW or IG vs Orks


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm trying to bring my 40k stuff to an end and now there's new puppies coming out......? :shok:

My bank account can't take it any more! :suicide:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Tawa said:


> I'm trying to bring my 40k stuff to an end and now there's new puppies coming out......? :shok:
> 
> My bank account can't take it any more! :suicide:


I'm the same, I didn't even think a new codex would bring me back, but putting them in a starter box means I will buy one and look for someone to split the contents with. 

Well played GW, well played.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Yup, looks like the Backlog thread will end up with a lot more red in it...... :laugh:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Just noticed that wolf lord is on a 40mm base. I wonder what means? Could this be an improved version of the unreleased FW Redmaw mini? The Wulfen version was meant to be on a 40mm base IIRC, so it would make sense to put the normal version of him on it.*

*blatant wish listing.:grin:


----------



## renren (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

slightly annoying that someone managed to take a photo of the cover but didnt bother to snap the contents!!
i have to say im stunned that we are seeing a new starter kit so soon, but i cant say im not pleased, after a couple of years the demand drops off despite the amazing value, i dont know the exact reasons or mechanics but 2 years is about right from a sales perspective,im sure GW have someone looking at the sales number over the last 15 years and have pinpointed exactly where and when GW make the most money and im sure there is a 40k demographic who will be itching to buy this set, Orks are really loved and an easy sell to newbs (totally alien but still familiar due to the fantasy element) space wolves again very well loved chapter of marines without being boring and it has a set of rules for those who cant justify/afford/like buying the big book, plus the release has been timed to perfection to land just as the schools break up for summer holidays so it gives little Johnny something to do when the weather is shite and he has a shit ton of free time and by the time hes done building and painting it will be the money maker period for the hobby running up to Christmas. 
slightly sad however to see DV go, i would have liked to have seen them sell both side by side, DV with updated rules, though sales would have been low i still think it would have worked to GWs advantage to have a second starter set so new people have a broader choice of armies to kick off the hobby with,you could even offer it as a potential add on sale by putting a voucher in both boxes offering a discount on the other set if they buy one or the other.

hopefully it wont be long before we get leaked photos and details of whats in the box


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Just noticed that wolf lord is on a 40mm base. I wonder what means? Could this be an improved version of the unreleased FW Redmaw mini? The Wulfen version was meant to be on a 40mm base IIRC, so it would make sense to put the normal version of him on it.*
> 
> *blatant wish listing.:grin:


I think it would be better if they put characters on a bigger base as it will u can give more room for poses and not have fit on a small base 




renren said:


> View attachment 959955258


Hey, not trying to be mean but look on the last page.




bitsandkits said:


> slightly annoying that someone managed to take a photo of the cover but didnt bother to snap the contents!!
> but that would spoil the fun
> i have to say im stunned that we are seeing a new starter kit so soon, well it's a new edition and a new stater was bond to come
> but i cant say im not pleased, after a couple of years the demand drops off despite the amazing value, i dont know the exact reasons or mechanics but 2 years is about right from a sales perspective,im sure GW have someone looking at the sales number over the last 15 years and have pinpointed exactly where and when GW make the most money and im sure there is a 40k demographic who will be itching to buy this set
> ...


And to finish 



> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> Alaric Prime is a planet sundered by war as the Orkish Hordes assail the last bastion of resistance, Sacred Mountain. Imperial Knights and Cadians regiments are all but defeated. Face Rippas death was exaggerated, Krom Dragongaze, a new special character for Space Wolves is set for epic clash as the second installment of Sanctus Reach continues.
> 
> Images hold, but most likely contain more than these. 5 terminators, 1 special character-Krom Dragongaze, 5 Blood Claws, and 5 Grey Hunters.
> 10 gretchin, 1 special character-Grukk Face Rippa 3 Killa Kans, Ork Boyz


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

16 marines, only one of which is a new sculpt, is a bit lame when you consider the DV box. I hope that's not true. If it is true they won't sell that many after all. If there were a few new minis in it they would sell a hell of a lot more to existing SW players. Otherwise most will wait for Krom to become available elsewhere.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I think If I get that set I may turn the Space Wolves into Skyrar's Dark Wolves.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

The Wartrakk/buggy wasn't updated with the latest releases, maybe we'll see a trio of them in the new box. I'll pick up a box set mostly for the mini rulebook.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

As I'm largely unfamiliar with both factions, are those some fancy new sculpts? The DV kit had way more to it, if those pics are the contents. Makes me wonder if they will be snap-fit models or an amalgamation of boxed sets into one for sales.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

ntaw said:


> As I'm largely unfamiliar with both factions, are those some fancy new sculpts? The DV kit had way more to it, if those pics are the contents. Makes me wonder if they will be snap-fit models or an amalgamation of boxed sets into one for sales.


The only new sculpts are the named Wolf Lord and War Boss.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

im gonna go out on a limb and say those are *current multipart kits* apart from the two leaders, i cannot see a part on any model that i cant place, could it be that they have just put wolf guard and wolf pack,killa kans,nobs and gretchin kits into a starter set? makes perfect sense when you think about it. plus in 12 months time they can do it again with a total different set of models without sculpting anything other than a couple of leaders. obviously depending on price this could be a great move forward.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Its the Reclusiarch scam all over again. Force you to buy an entire box of stuff you probably already have in order to get a new figure. I guess its cool if you want to start these armies but as an Ork player I dont want SW and I cant justify buying the set for just the Warboss.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

It does say 'New SW vs. Orks Boxed Set' and not 'New SW vs. Orks Starter Set'. Not sure if that is a bit too pedantic even for GW standards, but this could simply be a boxed formation set pertaining to the campaign release of last week. Granted, the oldest starter set I recall is the DE vs. BT one that came out when I was a kid and that was all full kits of models needing to be glued together as opposed to the snap fit fanciness limited only to the starter sets of 5th and 6th. That all seemed very new to me when I came back into the hobby and saw the AoBR set, but I wasn't arguing. This could also be a shift back to that format, potentially giving the people in product development more time to come up with new models for Codex releases.

How's that for rampant conjecture? It's also pretty odd to me that the Captain lookin' dude is on a Terminator sized base but still in Power Armour. Perhaps it ties into some character trait that he has where he tries to get into contact with the most enemies possible? If so, I'm sure Gabriel Seth would appreciate that larger base as well for the Whirlwind of Gore :laugh:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm obviously waiting for the set to be released, but if it is just a 'boxed' set of miniatures for the campaign I wont be upset. Its a good move by GW to release armies pre-boxed to match up with campaign books. Reminds of the time they would do a battle report in white dwarf and then have the army as a bundle at the back of the magazine.

I'd be pleased if it just meant they were going to release a load of campaign books. I recall the boxed campaigns you could get for WHF back in the day. Hands up who remember Battle for Orks Drift?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I just did the maths. If I swapped the contents, I'd get €176 worth of minis, plus the small rule book, so it might actually make sense to get this. That said, I already have 10 termies, so ten more aren't much use to me. I might wait and see if Loganwing is still an option in the new codex before I take the plunge.

There's €180 worth of orks in the box as well. 

I know orks share a lot of similarities, but the more I look at that warboss though, the more he seems just a rehash of the AoBR boss and the big choppa boss. Looks like a very lazy reworkng of existing work rather than anything new and ground breaking.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

humakt said:


> Reminds of the time they would do a battle report in white dwarf and then have the army as a bundle at the back of the magazine.


That's a blast from the past! If I recall, WD was about £1.75 back then...... :shok:



humakt said:


> Hands up who remember Battle for Orks Drift?


That was fuggin' epic. I bought that IG box there and then :good:


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

(Grotz £10 + Nobz £15.50 + Kanz £28 = £53.50)
(Termies £28 + Blood Claw/Grey Hunters £23 = £51)
Add in a mini-format rule book and two special edition characters, what do you reckon about £120 - £140 for the box set? 

E-bay will be flooded with with Orks and Wolves if people just buy it for the mini-rulebook. I haven't got any wolves and my grotz, nobz and kanz are metal, so I'll hopefully pick up a box.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll take that wolf lord when he hits eBay thankyou please :laugh:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

SonofVulkan said:


> what do you reckon about £120 - £140 for the box set?


It's mentioned on fb that according to that WD that it's £75.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I will also just wait till the box is released to see what is in it. If kans are part of it forget it they suck as something for orks. And the new ork warboss is not that great looking. I have no need for SW so I may skip this box set.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Saw a weird rumour about maybe getting a redeemable code for a Ebook version of the rules in the box OR can be traded for a minibook copy at GW stores or online with P&P. Sounded odd, but I guess it might make sense.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

mayegelt said:


> Saw a weird rumour about maybe getting a redeemable code for a Ebook version of the rules in the box OR can be traded for a minibook copy at GW stores or online with P&P. Sounded odd, but I guess it might make sense.



You meen no pocket-rules in the Box?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

mayegelt said:


> Saw a weird rumour about maybe getting a redeemable code for a Ebook version of the rules in the box OR can be traded for a minibook copy at GW stores or online with P&P. Sounded odd, but I guess it might make sense.


thats nonsense, the page with the space wolf minis on says that it includes a campaign supplement and a small format rule book in the box


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Talked to my GW rep. It's not a new starter at all. It's a special box for the Sanctus Reach campaign, and includes a special supplement for the Sanctus Reach campaign.It's not meant to be a starter box or an entry point into the hobby at all. It's pretty heavily allocated. Dark Vengeance will be re-released next month with a 7th Edition small rulebook.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

They give you a price for it?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The Son of Horus said:


> It's not meant to be a starter box or an entry point into the hobby at all.



While I agree it looks like a campaign boxed set at least there will be a 'small format copy of Warhammer 40,000: The Rules' included in the box. Hopefully it isn't abbreviated.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

ntaw said:


> While I agree it looks like a campaign boxed set at least there will be a 'small format copy of Warhammer 40,000: The Rules' included in the box. Hopefully it isn't abbreviated.


That wasn't clear, actually-- my rep "didn't think" it had a rulebook in it, but he didn't know for sure. 

It's going to be $125 US / $150 CAN. Don't have the trade price for the UK or EU, but you can figure it out based on the US price.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

If it is the full sw termy and GH/BC sprue that is a really good deal


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The Son of Horus said:


> That wasn't clear, actually-- my rep "didn't think" it had a rulebook in it, but he didn't know for sure.


The text I quoted was taken from the print under the SW picture in the WD article back two pages, Bits mentioned it before so I didn't cite a source. Fingers crossed, eh?


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

bitsandkits said:


> thats nonsense, the page with the space wolf minis on says that it includes a campaign supplement and a small format rule book in the box


This doesn't mean that it still wont have a redeemable code for it. Or the option to buy with paper or digital copy included. THOUGH as I said it did seem like a weird rumour.

Either way if it is $125 US then that makes it about £75 UK, so that is about right for a starter set. Though it might be odd if they have the mini rule book in both that Sanctus Reach part 2 AND a rereleased Dark Vengeance. Though it doesn't say if the SR box will have all the templates and stuff I guess. As said, does seem odd though as the 2 would be at odds with each other if both contain a copy of the rules in mini.

EDIT------



















35 models, Campaign Supplement & The Rules.
Picky 2 seems to say it includes a copy of Warhammer 40,000: The Rules


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

this is what i wanted form the set, multi part figures. looks like your getting the orks @humakt (but not the warboss :grin: )

Some closer pics of the new figures 



















and if anyone is interested the cover of WD


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

£75 for all them models? Including the special characters and a mini rulebook? GW does love us. :victory:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

SonofVulkan said:


> £75 for all them models? Including the special characters and a mini rulebook? GW does love us. :victory:


By my reckoning there's €188 worth of minis in the €100 box. When GW offer you value for money, grab it with both hands.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

SonofVulkan said:


> £75 for all them models? Including the special characters and a mini rulebook? GW does love us. :victory:



They love new people to start with warhammer and startersets are a good way to start. Once you have them hooked with something cheap you can charge the big bucks for them to expand their armies. 

I myself is a little bit dissapointed in the ork half of the set. I see no place in my collection for anything there.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Moriouce said:


> They love new people to start with warhammer and startersets are a good way to start.


This isn't a starter set. It's a campaign supplement. Subtle difference. If it was intended as such it would have a much wider range of minis in it, as per DV or AoBR.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Warning: boxed set spoilers!
Page conetent in Spanish. Gotta love google translate.

 http://latabernadelaurana.blogspot.ca/2014/07/rumores-se-desvelan-mas-imagenes-de-la.html?m=1


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Can anyone make out Krom's stats on the page above?


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

I worked it out at £66 of Wolves and £68 of Orks if you say the Special Chars are £15 each. Also getting the supplement thing and the mini rulebook that is maybe £134 of models + maybe £20-30 of books. So about £150ish.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

I tried to sharpen it for ya.








On the link I previously posted has a pic with prices.
75£ 125us$


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

I've been advised by my LFGS that all basic qualifying stockists will only be allocated 25 boxes each. The larger stores will get a bit more. This is the only allocation that the stores will get... Period!

It is also very likely that there will be limited availability direct for GW as it is suppose to be a very limited run... Hmm... wonder what GW is up to with this limited run thingy?!?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Wookiepelt said:


> wonder what GW is up to with this limited run thingy?!?


good old "fear of loss". when something is in short supply the demand increases because people dont want to miss out, very common but underated sales technique and almost guaranteed to work every time, its the driving force behind panic buying,its why limited editions cost so much and why people will buy almost anything from a closing down sale, its basically "buy it now because next week it might not be here/this price"

Its a solid way to shift stuff, plus with GWs limited space in stores it makes sense to produce something that comes in and straight out the door while netting them a load of cash,plus if it goes well they can just rinse and repeat with another similar set next year or at christmas or next month??


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Control, they expect to sell out fast and they will. When its sold out the bits market will dry up faster causing them to go up in price, that will make it harder for bits sellers to compete with regular gw purchases.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

mrknify said:


> Control, they expect to sell out fast and they will. When its sold out the bits market will dry up faster causing them to go up in price, that will make it harder for bits sellers to compete with regular gw purchases.


lol yeah its all about the bits sellers, trust me we barely register on GWs radar :laugh:


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

@bitsandkits if it wasn't for you guys i'd never buy any models.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

mrknify said:


> @bitsandkits if it wasn't for you guys i'd never buy any models.


Well if it wasn't for chaps like you I wouldn't be able to eat tonight, so I thank you and other patrons


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Off-topic here but... 

@bitsandkits you should know that I'd be so "up the creek" with my conversions if it wasn't for the access to your bits so I'm sure I speak for many here when I say "Cheers, Mate!". k:

So... back on-topic... How many of these Stormclaw box sets are you getting so that I can work out the chances of me gettng good ol' Krom Dragongaze off you!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Wookiepelt said:


> I've been advised by my LFGS that all basic qualifying stockists will only be allocated 25 boxes each. The larger stores will get a bit more. This is the only allocation that the stores will get... Period!
> 
> It is also very likely that there will be limited availability direct for GW as it is suppose to be a very limited run... Hmm... wonder what GW is up to with this limited run thingy?!?


Maybe in the UK. Allocation has to do with rulebook orders. As a new stockist, I am getting (drumroll) all of one copy, and my rep is hunting down a couple more for me. 

What it's really about is offering established customers/hobbyists something different than a box that's meant to be an intro point into the hobby. So you get the full models instead of push-together ones, you get a campaign book with a lot of background and new missions, you DO get the mini rulebook, and you also get limited edition models for special characters whose rules can't be found anywhere else (i.e., Krom Dragongaze and Grukk Facerippa). These additions are considered to be formal additions to their army's codecies. Additionally, unlike Dark Vengeance, this box (and, depending on its success, those like it in the future) are designed so you can build an army just by buying multiple copies of it-- the starter boxes aren't designed for that. 

If nothing else, though... it's a good buy just for the models. It's got the two characters, 10 power armored Space Wolves, 5 Wolf Guard Terminators, 10 Gretchin, 5 Nobz, and 3 Killa Kans, plus the campaign book (which isn't just a slap book like what's in Dark Vengeance-- it has unit entries, datasheets, and full missions that are usable with or without the contents of the box, but are themed around the contents of Stormclaw), plus dice, measure sticks, and the rulebook for $125. Not bad.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Full sprue versions of those models?


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> lol yeah its all about the bits sellers, trust me we barely register on GWs radar :laugh:


Rubbish, 
I clearly heard several GW bigwigs say it was purely because of that bits n kits person whilst I was pretending to clean the windows at GW HQ last Thursday.........


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

scscofield said:


> Full sprue versions of those models?


Yup, full sprue regular-range versions of everything.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Im sooo not looking though the white dwarf I got two days early and I have to say I can't wait for this set to come out.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I may get WD this week 



scscofield said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


Leave my sex life out of this!


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

scscofield said:


> Pics or it didn't happen












there u go @scscofield




Tawa said:


> Leave my sex life out of this!


is that the name of your sextape @Tawa?


anyway back on topic has anyone noticed on the GW website that on Featured Products; there is a Sanctus Reach section. 

and finally plus from feait212 



> via an anonymous source
> It isn't snap fit.
> 
> It's the existing space wolf and ork sprues in slightly different volumes than what you'd get if you bought the boxes separately in order to make all the models included.
> ...


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Anything special about the Special HQS or are they just standard WB/WL setups.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

revilo44 said:


> is that the name of your sextape


"Tawa's Tower" actually :laugh:


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

scscofield said:


> Anything special about the Special HQS or are they just standard WB/WL setups.


There is no actual unit rules that are readable (just a minature page shot type thing in the layout of the ork book ) but by the looks of it all the units have separate points costs :grin:


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Here it is!








That's 150$ canadian.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

mrknify said:


> @bitsandkits if it wasn't for you guys i'd never buy any models.


Same here



Wookiepelt said:


> Off-topic here but...
> 
> @bitsandkits you should know that I'd be so "up the creek" with my conversions if it wasn't for the access to your bits so I'm sure I speak for many here when I say "Cheers, Mate!". k:


Again doubly so here! I'd have given up collecting long ago if it wasn't for the service @bitsandkits provides. You can decide if that is a good thing or not for yourselves!


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

Ok, so just checked out the sprues on GW website, all I want is the sw lords axe. @bitsandkits do you think you might get these bits in?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I most definitely want that wolf lord now.

His left shoulder plate is separate, so I can throw my chapter symbol on there. The head is separate, and also the hand with the axe is separate to the arm as well. Winning! :good:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

maximus2467 said:


> @bitsandkits do you think you might get these bits in?


IIRC the price was your first born child and your left leg


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

maximus2467 said:


> Ok, so just checked out the sprues on GW website, all I want is the sw lords axe. @bitsandkits do you think you might get these bits in?


At this point I would not say for sure one way or the other, I have had my "allocation" reduced by 80% so I will most likely just ebay the characters and rule book and break up the standard sprues and forget the set even exists.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Just counting the days now :laugh:


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

So the boxed set is sold out now on gw site. (Canada) How nice.


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

mrknify said:


> So the boxed set is sold out now on gw site. How nice.


Still can order from the UK site, but have to say sold out quick in the US.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Drohar said:


> Still can order from the UK site, but have to say sold out quick in the US.


No kidding, it took like an hour for it to sell out.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

And we have Krom up on eBay for £45.

Fuck right off......


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Tawa said:


> And we have Krom up on eBay for £45.
> 
> Fuck right off......


:shok: 

wow someone wants some money 


in other news i found an unboxing vid 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAXjU5yA1ig


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I impulse bought it


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Einherjar667 said:


> I impulse bought it


Hopefully not Krom for £45? :laugh:


----------

